# Inquiry about correlation of cause, symptoms, helpers and steady



## neocortex (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey folks...i had the idea to start a topic to gather informations
about the prime cause or event what gave you DP, your symptoms, your attempts
or even devices to get rid of or what helps, what to be avoided and the steady of it.

Maybe this can be able to draw conclusions about commonalities or varieties, the most common things that helped or how long it usually stays.

I think it would be best in note-form, like

Cause, Event: Weed + stressfull episode + social anxiety (single event, next day it was there)

Symptoms: Loss of identity, emotions and concentration, strange memories and dreams, social isolation

Helps: Workout, Wellness, being with friends, anxiolytika, alcohol (but f...the next day ^^)

Avoid: Weed, social isolation, to much web-investigation, feeling sick and hopeless

Steady: 5 months, still persistent

I hope for your sharing...

Thanks and regards, and excuse my english :smile:


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Cause, Event: Don't really know. Happened after a few panic attacks after deep meditation. Have always been quite shy and introverted.

Symptoms: Loss of identity, emotions and concentration, strange memories and dreams, social isolation (copied that from the OP because I'm exactly the same) + Feeling like I don't exist and that the entire universe is a dream.

Helps: Nothing. Distraction distracts but it doesn't proactively help alleviate feelings of DP/DR. Cocaine and bitches maybe.

Avoid: I try to avoid alcohol and large social events.

Steady: 2 years and 3 months, day in, day out, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year. Non-stop. Every second of every minute.


----------



## fresko123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cause, Event: panic attack, stress, social anxiety.

Symptoms: everything around me looks fake, and different than it used to. I feel like I'm in a dream. I get disoriented easily and often. I don't "feel" time anymore. Very poor memory.

Helps: distractions. Baths. Reading. Work. (but I guess baths, reading, and going to work help because they're distractions)

Avoid: sitting around the house. Weed. Alcohol. Letting myself think too deeply about it/googling my symptoms.

Steady: 2 months, 24/7.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Cause, Event: Stress, Social Anxiety

Symptoms: Poor memory, Feeling like i'm looking through another camera/lens, everything around me looks strange and weird. Feeling dreamy/drugged and staring alot. It's hard for me to start talking because of those symptoms.

Helps: Nothing really helps. I do Fitness and I try to go to work although i'm gonna ask to work 4/5. Gaming is distracting me a bit too.

Avoid: Weed. Alcohol. Letting myself think too deeply about it. Social talks.

Steady: 4 months


----------

